# No Microphone in Telegram-Desktop Port



## Shayan Karimi (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi and greets to FreeBSD! It's my first post in FreeBSD forums. I have a problem, with net-im/telegram-desktop. and that is I can't record a voice in Telegram Desktop. I've checked my input device in Telegram settings, and that's correct. My internal microphone is /dev/dsp5 and I'm sure about that device is working. because, the /dev/dsp5 is working completely in another apps like Audacity or, Firefox. 

I've checked the `pavucontrol-qt`, and can't see Telegram app in playback. I know the problem is not by PulseAudio.


----------



## George (Jun 13, 2020)

If you think that it is a bug, it might be better to contact the maintainer or make a problem report in bugzilla.


----------



## Shayan Karimi (Jun 14, 2020)

Elazar said:


> If you think that it is a bug, it might be better to contact the maintainer or make a problem report in bugzilla.


 Do you have this bug like me? or this is only for me?


----------

